# Primitive Beach Camping on SC Coast



## shawncrew (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey,
I'm trying to find a primitive campsite along the SC coast, preferably near Charleston. I'm also trying to avoid RV campground. I hoping to find something small and secluded on the beach. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Shawn


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

There are 4 state parks on the coast - Hunting Island (near Beaufort), Huntington Beach and Myrtle Beach (near Myrtle Beach), and Edisto (closest to Charleston, about one hour south). Edisto has two CG's - one on the beach and the other a few miles back. They all have water and electric, so you will have RV's in there. There is a primitive tent section near the one not on the beach Campground Details - Edisto Beach, SC - ReserveAmerica - [SC]

Buck Hall is a small fed CG about an hour north of Charleston. It's not on the beach, but is on the Intracoastal Waterway Campground Details - Buck Hall Recreation Area (SC), SC - ReserveAmerica - [nrso]

Hope this helps - and welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Happiestcamper will steer you straight for SC places to go. Keep us posted on what you do.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, great first topic!


----------

